# I accidentally unplug my Hdd SATA cable connected to the motherboard when I was cleaning my pc



## YungTeq (Jul 29, 2020)

So today I was cleaning my pc and without knowing some how I unplug my HDD SATA cable from the motherboard.I found this out when I was turning on my pc and I went to file explorer and saw my hdd was not there and it was not there in disk management too so I quickly shut down my pc and open up my pc and saw that I accidentally unplug my HDD SATA cable from the motherboard so I quickly plugged it in.
I turn on my pc and check file explorer and it was back the Hdd was back and I also check my disk management and it showed my Hdd.


My question is did i do any harm to my pc and does windows automatically always recognize a storage device after being unplugged and replugged back.

Like is the drive back to normal and how did window recognize  the drive after being unplugged from the motherboard And replugged back.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2020)

No, no damage was done.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 29, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> My question is did i do any harm to my pc and does windows automatically always recognize a storage device after being unplugged and replugged back.


If the PC was shutdown while you were cleaning the inside then no harm was done.

As far as the drive unplugged/plugged in when you booted Windows, it could be the BIOS passing on what hardware is available, although it’s likely Windows detecting the hardware.


----------



## YungTeq (Jul 29, 2020)

Does windows automatically detect and remember the HDD after replugging it in
Like does my HDD go back to normal like it was before I unplugged it on accident


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 29, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Does windows automatically detect and remember the HDD after replugging it in
> Like does my HDD go back to normal like it was before I unplugged it on accident



Yes.  

You are really overthinking this one.  It's fine.


----------



## YungTeq (Jul 29, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Yes.
> 
> You are really overthinking this one.  It's fine.


Sry I am just a little paranoid thank you for responding


----------



## Bones (Jul 29, 2020)

Only thing to worry about at all would be cable or port damage.
Most of the time that's not an issue but if the cable is one that has a clip to hold it in place there is a small chance of damage either to the cable, the port it was plugged into or both.

Note that chances are all is fine with it as indicated by the other responses BUT doesn't hurt to look anyway (Just in case).
And since you'll be plugging it back in you'll see whatever is there, if anything is there to see anyway. 

Only other issue is if you plug it back into a different port that it was plugged into and power on - It will "Forget" and want to reinstall everything.
Don't be shocked if Windows wants to be reactivated too, that's _possible_ but I honestly doubt that would come up since that's tied to the board itself and you at least aren't changing boards.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 29, 2020)

one lesson, if you wanna clean your pc please do it after you turn it off. it's safer for your pc and for yourself


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 29, 2020)

Come on guy............









						Does a hard drive still spin up/turn on when the SATA cable is not connected to the motherboard but the power cable is connected to the Hdd
					

I am a beginner sorry if this is a dumb question




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## YungTeq (Jul 29, 2020)

Bones said:


> Only thing to worry about at all would be cable or port damage.
> Most of the time that's not an issue but if the cable is one that has a clip to hold it in place there is a small chance of damage either to the cable, the port it was plugged into or both.
> 
> Note that chances are all is fine with it as indicated by the other responses BUT doesn't hurt to look anyway (Just in case).
> ...


This only happen with my HDD which does not have window installed to it



micropage7 said:


> one lesson, if you wanna clean your pc please do it after you turn it off. it's safer for your pc and for yourself


I did I turn off my pc and cleaned it and realize after I turn it back on that my HDD was missing so I turn it back off and rep
It my SATA cable back in the motherboard


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 30, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Sry I am just a little paranoid thank you for responding


You related to PandaH05 ?


----------

